# Lets see what you look like-deleted :(



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

heres me last weekend on a night out, on the right ;D

what do you look like?

and yes i was plastered Â 
foz ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

going by that - lets not........


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

lol ;D

Well for all the scottish peeps who were wanting a spin in a chipped one, if you see that ugly bastid driving a silver one then jump onto the road and come for a spin :

it's not a good pic of me by the way too much of[smiley=cheers.gif] this[smiley=smoking.gif] and[smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Foz,

I started a thread in the past where a lot of people posted their photos...so if you search you may find it again!! It was a very long one again!! ;D


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

i know but i didnt have any pics on line then so i thought i would start it again


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

A spin.............. will your ugly face be in Aviemore this weekend......


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

whats happnin in aviemore?

The car is still off the road waiting coil packs anyway, and the longer it's away the more i am being tempted by a black lancer evo6 or honda s2k :-/


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Oh no please don't.

One has an image of good looking guys driving nice cars and this type of thread always shatters the illusion.

Now what was is it that PJ ( Paula) said?

Oh that was it " most of the guys on here have faces only fit for radio.........and on here they can become legends in their own lunchtime"

Some things are better left alone, I fear .

Lisa


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

:'(


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Sorry I didn't mean you personally :-/

Lisa


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Foz...Lisa is one of the radio people she mentioned!! She thinks the same for me too!! ;D ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Sadly true [smiley=vulcan.gif]


----------

